# shark fishing 6-14



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey hsd a great time last night meeting you all. food and fishing and friends awesome. the sharks didn't get the invite but thats ok lets do it again sometime.




































great job konz and everyone else!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

being with freinds eatn and fishn ( and some drinking if ya do) is what it's all about. catching fish just adds a little excitement to the get together.:letsparty:hungry


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Konz, Thanks for the invite, I had a great time, just wish I could have stayed longer. Really good turnout. It's nice to be able to put faces with names. Maybe one day I'll get to meet the famous Clay. Boo


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

had a great time last night the burgers and chicken was awsome thanks konz for cooking the turnout was great better than in the past when i took a head count i counted 27 and it was still light out that is including the girls but yes they do count and more people still showed up i also took a countof rods in the water there was 30 rods out well hope to do it again sometime soon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I was'nt able to make it since the wife pulled a 12hr.. 6-6.... So I had both the kids.... Hopefully next time..


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

It was a blast!! Thanks to Konz, his girlfriend (forgot her name sorry) and all who helped. I know it was not easy putting it all together and I really appreciate the hard work!! Cant wait for the next one.:toast


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome get together guy's. My girlfriend and I really enjoyed meeting a bunch of new members, and putting some faces to some familiar names. Can't wait till the next one, we wil actually bring some gear and get involved in the fishing next time.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

it was definately a good time and by far the best turnout yet. awesome job on the grill ray. its just hard to believe, so many bloody baits in the water and nothing brought in. oh well, it was an awesome time anyways. looking forward to the next one.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm just glad everybody had a good time. I'd like to make this an every other month thing. I couldn't believe nothing was landed with all that bait out but we'll get em' next time.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a picture I took on my cell phone.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome event, great times!! Thanks Chef Konz!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that was a great time Konz!!!!! Cant believe how many people showed up! Good lord! Waht a great evening on the water! You musta left before I did Bbrash, I'll get to meet you next time around!

Saw a lotta people I know, Lotta people I havent seen in a while, and got to meet more people! Everybody was in a great happy, summertime kinda Florida mood! Awsome man!

I'll make sure to make it out next time around too! Thanx!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My hats off to the chefs, Ray and Christy, great job. Had a very good time seeing my PFF friends, and meeting some more. We are bound to catch a monster one of these trips. Maybe next time. And once again thanx to Hezekia, the yak-master.


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

ray great get togther the food was awsome looking forward to doing it again soon


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I am thinking we should do this again around the 4th of july weekend so we can all stay out late and not have to worry about work the next day. oh wait that was just me DAMNIT!!!! hey seriously though we should do this again soon. 3 runs one hook up and a lost fish what a night! great seein everyone


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck ya! My sister, her husband, and kids are commin down from Michigan July 5th to stay with us for a week. Let me know if you guys are gonna do that during this week, they would love it!

I see you made the crossover JAy!!!! Chunky Love baby! Welcome!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

And another one bites, anotheronebites, another one bites the dust

Welcome to the team Bladeco!

I would be down with another get together some time around that.......not on the 4th though. I'd be spending some time with the folks.


----------

